# how to set habistat mat-stat



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi guys newbie here got my self a habistat mat-stat instruction are no use what so ever little red screw thing in the middle looks the same no matter what way i turn it? so i dont know what temp im setting help please!


----------



## Iggylover (Sep 2, 2009)

need to use a digital thermonitor aswell and just adjust it at the screw bit till you get the required temp, takes a bit of trial and error.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there's a little arrow on the red dial, turn that to the temperature you want to set it at and then use digital thermometers in the viv till you get the right heat.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

i would get a digi thermometer and put the probe of both in the same place. then just go by the digi themom readings. the screw in the center is for adjusting temps, it will take a little while for you to get the temps right.


----------

